# pool filter sand



## -Javier- (Nov 20, 2010)

can i use pool filter sand in my 55 gallon?
i hear is safe...


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I hear it is chemically neutral, and I bet it is pretty, but I am wondering about water flow. I always wonder about sand because it seems like you could get organic deposits trapped in it and they would decompose in little toxic pockets, could lead to a situation that wasn't very good. On the other hand, if the water isn't flowing through it, maybe all the waste and organics are just sitting on the surface waiting to be siphoned off, or you could get diggers and tunnelers, like mts snails and corys to make sure things stayed nice. ? I will be interested to hear what people think about sand as substrate. Can you use a gravel vaccuum?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a lot of pool filter sand in several of my tanks. Just make sure you clean it good and it shouldn't cloud up to much. You can let it settle for about an hour and it shouldn't get into the filters.
For vac I just hover over the sand about 1/2 or 1 inch and swirl it around and it will pick up most stuff.
Cories are good for keeping it stirred, you can also take a fork or something and just poke into it during water changes to keep toxic waste down.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

One of my 55's has sand. It can build up toxins but should be fine as long as you poke it every few weeks or so to let any trapped gases out.


----------

